# Memphis FT results?



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Any news from Memphis?


----------



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

*Memphis*

Some rain and program shows 97 entered in Limited Open so might be tomorrow when we hear call backs , I was there for a while and Ford, Sophie and Flyer looked to me to have a good run while I was there. Setup was very short bird from left , long bird from right landing on top of a hill , and flyer bettwen from left.

Keith


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Almost half of the dogs either picked up, or handled. Nice test from what I hear. All three of the birds gave the dogs problems.

Derby is over. We ended up with another white ribbon. Sorry, don't have any other results.

I did hear that Kippy and Jimmy Darnell had some very stylish headgear. Any pictures?


John


----------



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

*Head Gear*

Jimmy sporting the Team Jake patch on his hat ! He said something about shirts as well ! Jimmy is to much fun 

Keith


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Spoke with Smith this morning, he has 6 back in the Open for the land blind. He said that yesterday afternoon there was a strech of about 1 in 40 dogs that did the test! Wind died and dogs were having a hard time finding birds in the afternoon. Wind picked up late and the work got better.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Derby Results

First- Catcher- Valarie Marks-
Second- Jackson- Wesley Woods- Charlie Moody
Third- Holy Mackeral Der Kingphish- Terry Bunn- Jeff Horsley
Four- Firemarks Elusive One - Andy Whitley, John Gassner- Andy
RJ- Ozzy- Scott Anthony- Charlie Moody
Jams- Diesel- Scott Anthony- Bill Hillman
Blew- Gene Horner- Charlie Moody
Cosmo's Raft Creek Storm- Jim Byrd- Mark Wardlaw

Judges Jimmy Iles and Jeremiah Harston did a good job on set ups. 

Gene


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Way to go Catcher and Valerie!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Woohoo! Way to go Valerie and Catcher!!!!
And Lucy and John and Andy!


----------



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

*Amature Call Backs for today*

Just got a cell phone update for todays Amature call backs and this is by no means offical but heres what I heard 


Mini- Kip Kemp
Sam - Mark Ingram
Rudy- Dick Kasier
Jolie- F. Lee Jolley
Raven- Gwen Jones
Bull - Steve O'conell
Eva - Alanson C. Brown III
Tommie - Glenn Lokay
Cane - Jimmie Darnell
Dyna - Oliver Krechel and Susan Krechel
Eve - Steve Faith
China - Jimmie Darnell
Zip- George Free


----------



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

*Qualifing Results*

Just got a cell phone final results and this is by no means offical but heres what I heard


1st. Wally - Lawrence Sarek (cheapeake)
2nd. Gavel - Paul Sletten
3rd. Chase - Alex Washburn
4th. Jip- Greg Lister


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats on the OPEN WIN to Mark Smith and Sophie!

That's three Open Wins and a second, this Spring in five trials with three different dogs! Six Wins since September. Go Southlake!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Big congrats to Jimmy Ilies on his dog winning the open. Mark Smith sure is on a hot streak!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go, congrats to Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

*Memphis Q results*

Q finals:

1st---Atlas Goes to War (CBRM)/Lawrence Sarek
2nd---Southland's Order in the Court (BLM)/Sletten/Bledsoe
3rd---Coolwater's Storm Chaser (BLF)/Alex Washburn
4th---A Jigger is Plenty (BLM)/Lister/Lattimore
RJ---Coolwater's Hurricane Alley (BLF)/Alex Washburn

Jams: Montanas Big Sky (BLM) Horsley/Jones, Luck if He Makes It (YLM)/Jason Fleming, Wind River's Aint No Pussycat (BLF)/Lister/Hemminger, Mclean's Lord of the Rings (GRM)/ Lanier Fogg, Candlewood's Rammin Catcher (BLF)/Brian, Roscoe P Coltrane IX (BLM)/Wilson, Cam's Smokem 'em Up (BLF)/Harp/Johnson


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I think I said Attagirl to JusticeDog last week too. Her dog gets red this week. He's consistant.

 * Way to go Susan and Gavel!*

...... and Paul Sletton too.


----------



## Cypress Slew Labs (Mar 8, 2005)

Any final results from the AM --when I left there was three dogs left to run and Kip was the only dog with Mini that had wacked the test.

Eve with Steve Faith had a good run , Jolie, Raven, and Bull had yet to run.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I think I said Attagirl to JusticeDog last week too. Her dog gets red this week. He's consistant.
> 
> * Way to go Susan and Gavel!*
> 
> ...... and Paul Sletton too.


Thanks to Pauly Sletton.... those two are becoming quite the team!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Susan Kretchel won the Am with Dyna. Congratulations Susan!


John


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I think I said Attagirl to JusticeDog last week too. Her dog gets red this week. He's consistant.
> 
> * Way to go Susan and Gavel!*
> 
> ...... and Paul Sletton too.


Clearly, the dog is a commer...

Good training, great owner, *SUPERIOR* genes.

Outstanding effort by all involved!!!

Saving My Vacation For The Big Show Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Susan Kretchel won the Am with Dyna. Congratulations Susan!
> 
> 
> John


Welll Allllrighty then!!!! Congratulations Susan!  

Angie


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

*Am results*

Congrats to Susan and Dyna!! Does anyone know the other placements? Does that title Dyna?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

All placements are posted now on Entry Express. Someone did a good job getting this posted quickly.

Gene


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> > I think I said Attagirl to JusticeDog last week too. Her dog gets red this week. He's consistant.
> ...



*YEEEE HOOOO!!!!*

Give that big QAA'd goofball an extra scratch and hug for me!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> Give that big QAA'd goofball an extra scratch and hug for me!!!



Some things never change Lydia.... he came home and immediately put all my shoes in my bed while I was asleep.... goofball is right! 

Should be running those AA stakes soon!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> 3blackdogs said:
> 
> 
> > Give that big QAA'd goofball an extra scratch and hug for me!!!
> ...


You just gotta love a big goofy blackdawg with a shoe fetish......better hide those Jimmy Choo stiletto's, Susan. Gavel would find them to be nice and crunchy. :lol: :lol:



JusticeDog said:


> Should be running those AA stakes soon!


We'll be in the gallery, cheering for JusticeDog and the Justicedawg!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> You just gotta love a big goofy blackdawg with a shoe fetish......better hide those Jimmy Choo stiletto's, Susan. Gavel would find them to be nice and crunchy. :lol: :lol:


He never eats them.... just places them around me! And Jimmy Choo... can you wear those to line at a FT?  Or is that some kids' toy like Tommy the Tank Engine? I don't quite understand.... 



3blackdogs said:


> We'll be in the gallery, cheering for JusticeDog and the Justicedawg!


Soon you'll be running little Sport Coat, my God Dog, against me! I'll be so conflicted as to who to root for the hardest! It's going to be bad enough having all my boys running against each other!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> He never eats them.... just places them around me! And Jimmy Choo... can you wear those to line at a FT?  Or is that some kids' toy like Tommy the Tank Engine? I don't quite understand....


Oh Susan! Of course you can wear them to the line....white is a timeless color. You just simply have to choose a different color after Labor Day. The stiletto's just take a little getting used to when dashing back and forth while handling.



JusticeDog said:


> Soon you'll be running little Sport Coat, my God Dog, against me! I'll be so conflicted as to who to root for the hardest! It's going to be bad enough having all my boys running against each other!


Keep it up girl, you keep callin' him that and you're toast! You already have the vet and staff at PVS doing it.....(but if we get to the point where we're going to the line together some day, you can call him about anything you darn well please... :wink: )


----------

